# AiO WaKü Empfehlung für Ryzen 5 (gutes Design)



## Edgecution (29. September 2017)

*AiO WaKü Empfehlung für Ryzen 5 (gutes Design)*

Da ich gerade im Tuning fieber bin, habe ich mir das Gehäuse mit Glasfenster NZXT Source S340 Elite weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gekauft.

Jetzt suche ich für meinen Ryzen 5 1600 noch eine AiO Wasserkühlung, die in dem System gut aussieht, gut kühlt aber auch Leise ist. 

Was gibt es da denn für Möglichkeiten. Habe leider gar eine Idee, vor 2 Monaten habe ich mir erst den BeQuiet Shadow Rock dafür geholt aber will nun ein richtig cooles Case gestalten 

Also es wird ein guter Mix aus Kühlung, Lautstäke und Design (LED) gesucht.

Hatte vielleicht an sowas gedacht? NZXT Kraken X42 mit AM4-Bracket Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## LordEliteX (29. September 2017)

*AW: AiO WaKü Empfehlung für Ryzen 5 (gutes Design)*

Hol dir wenn die X52 da hast du mehr Reserven und du kannst die Lüfter niedriger laufen lassen.


----------



## claster17 (29. September 2017)

*AW: AiO WaKü Empfehlung für Ryzen 5 (gutes Design)*

Wenn du schon einen Dualradi vorschlägst, kann man bei den Preisen gleich die X62 nehmen. Preis/Leistung ist hier aber insgesamt ziemlich mies.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. September 2017)

*AW: AiO WaKü Empfehlung für Ryzen 5 (gutes Design)*

Muss man halt gucken ob das auch passt. Hab auch das Nzxt S340 und musste heute feststellen das die Be quiet Silent Loop 280 nicht passt.


----------



## leaderwhite (29. September 2017)

*AW: AiO WaKü Empfehlung für Ryzen 5 (gutes Design)*

Ich hab die AIO von EVGA aber auf X99 drauf und bin sehr zufrieden und 5J Garantie gibts auch noch dazu :p


----------



## Edgecution (30. September 2017)

*AW: AiO WaKü Empfehlung für Ryzen 5 (gutes Design)*

Ist es denn ein großer Unterscheid, wenn ich eine WaKü mit einem Lüfter oder 2 Lüftern, also eine doppelte nehme?
Habe ja nur einen Ryzen 1600 und wollte den auf max 3600, 3700 laufen lassen. Die Kühlung soll aber andererseits zukunftssicher sein.

Anderes Problem macht das Gehäuse, da wird die warme Luft von vorne reingepustet bei einer WaKü daher wäre ein normaler Kühler unter dem WaKü Lüfter noch eine Option. 
Also 1 Wakü Lüfter und ein normaler oder große Wakü mit 2 Lüftern und vorne dann kein normaler Lüfter wäre noch die Frage.


----------



## claster17 (30. September 2017)

*AW: AiO WaKü Empfehlung für Ryzen 5 (gutes Design)*

Man sieht reichlich Leute mit einer X62 in der Front vom S340 und keiner beschwert sich. Deine CPU verheizt auch nicht sonderlich viel Strom, dass man sich da nennenswert Gedanken machen müsste. Außerdem geht es doch um Optik und ein Dualradi in der Front sieht nun mal besser aus.


----------



## Edgecution (30. September 2017)

*AW: AiO WaKü Empfehlung für Ryzen 5 (gutes Design)*

Aber es geht auch um die Lautstärke  Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, wie gut die beigelegten wirklich Lüfter sind bzw. austauschbar sind die glaube ich nicht bei der Kraken. Meistens sind die ja auch nicht der Hit.

Aber das lauteste ist ohnehin die Festplatte, da muss ich mir noch überlegen, wie ich die leiser bekomme.


----------



## claster17 (30. September 2017)

*AW: AiO WaKü Empfehlung für Ryzen 5 (gutes Design)*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man evtl. die Pumpe hören kann. Konnte mich aber nie selbst davon überzeugen, da die entsprechenden Systeme nicht auf möglichst lautlos getrimmt waren.



Edgecution schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, wie gut die beigelegten wirklich Lüfter sind bzw. austauschbar sind die glaube ich nicht bei der Kraken.



Tauschbar sind die.



Edgecution schrieb:


> Aber das lauteste ist ohnehin die Festplatte, da muss ich mir noch überlegen, wie ich die leiser bekomme.



Durch eine große SSD ersetzen


----------



## Chimera (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AiO WaKü Empfehlung für Ryzen 5 (gutes Design)*

Da die Kraken ne stinknormale Asetek AIO ist, hat sie leider auch dieselben "Mankos" wie alle anderen Asetek Modelle (Cryorig, Corsair, Thermaltake, Arctic, usw.). Bei einigen Modellen ist die Pumpe anfangs schön leise, kann mit der Zeit aber leicht hörbar werden, bei manchen wiederum hört man sie schon vom ersten Tag an (grad wenn man geräuschempfindlich ist) und bei manchen hört man selbst nach langer Zeit nix. Persönlich(!) würd ich aber heute nur noch ein Modell in betracht ziehen, wenn man unbedingt ne Asetek nehmen will: die Fractal Celsius. Denn die ist immo die einzige Asetek, wo G1/4 Anschlüsse zum Einsatz kommen und man theoretisch die Schläuche und den Radi tauschen kann, ähnlich wie bei den Alphacool Modellen (Be Quiet Silent Loop, Fractal Kelvin, Eisbaer). 
Hab selber den "Fehler" auch gemacht und anstatt zu warten damals die Cryorig A80 geholt, auch so ne Asetek wie die Kraken. Erst danach hab ich mir ne Silent Loop geholt und schon kurz danach bereut, dass ich mir die Cryorig geholt hab und nicht bis zum Release der grossen BQ gewartet hab. Denn die Silent Loop sieht nicht nur edler aus, sie ist dank der Verwendung normaler Wakübauteile halt auch deutlich flexibler als diese geschlossenen AIOs. Sicher, man hat keine Blinki-Blinki-Beleuchtung und keine Steuerungssoftware, doch dafür empfind ich(!) meine Silent Loop selbst an 12V deutlich leiser als die Cryorig (die gibt mittlerweile ab und an ein leichtes Tickgeräusch von sich).
Bei den Lüfis hängt es halt von deinem Gehör ab, ob sie leise sind oder nicht. Da musst du einfach testen und selber entscheiden  Ich selbst empfand die Lüfis von der Kraken X61 gedrosselt(!) noch ganz ok, unter Last halt entsprechend der hohen Drehzahl (die hatten bei 100% ja an die 2000 U/min, was bei 140mm Lüfis halt schon viel ist) eher sehr laut. Wobei es halt typisch Amis ist, die geben nicht so viel auf Silence wie wir, die wollen vorallem Power  Ergo: musst du gucken, ob es für dein gehör ok ist oder ein Lüfiwechsel nötig ist. Bedenke aber, dass du beim hohen Preis einer Kraken plus noch hochwertigen Lüfis preislich halt schon bald in der Region von günstigen Custom Waküs (bzw. das EKWB Kit) bist. Und da steht man dann halt ganz allgemein besser da als mit so ner geschlossenen AIO, auch was die längere Nutzungsmöglichkeit betrifft (AIOs und lange Unterstützung ist halt immer so ne Sache und extrem herstellerabhängig).


----------



## jkay (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AiO WaKü Empfehlung für Ryzen 5 (gutes Design)*

Ich hab auch das S340 Elite und die X62 auf nem 1800x. Austauschbar sind die Lüfter natürlich, das ist auch einigermaßen empfehlenswert (m.M.n.!). Meine machen ein leises heulen, wirklich nervig. Ich warte mit dem Austausch aber noch bis die neuen Noctuas rauskommen. Leistung hat sie genug, selbst bei realitätsfernen Benchmarks. OC hab ich noch nicht auf der CPU, sollte aber auch dann kein Thema sein. Negative Erfahrungen habe ich bisher nicht, aber der Rechner ist auch erst ca 2 Monate alt, ob ich also bei der "Pumpenlotterie" Glück hatte oder nicht wird sich noch zeigen. Ich hab mich auch wegen der Optik dafür entschieden, die Kombi aus dem Gehäuse und der Kraken finde ich super. Das ist aber natürlich immer eine Geschmacksfrage und die musst du für dich beantworten!


----------

